# Chaos Forsaken ?



## matiec

I am currently building a new Chaos army and am looking at a unit of Foresaken,1. does anybody have any experience in using them in battle, the main advantage seems to be increased mobility, much need in the new Chaos list?.2.does anybody have any pictures of converted figures for Foresaken, I was planning on converting some spare warriors with spares from spawn. can anyone help ?


----------



## Critta

No pictures of conversions of Forsaken, but I recently got hold of a box of the previous edition chaos warriors and think those, with the mutations sprue bits, marauder arms/heads and some spawn bits and pieces would make a wonderful unit of forsaken.

Never used them in battle, they've always looked to me like one of those units which are rather expensive for their rather weak armour save and variable number of attacks.

15 chaos warriors with 2 x hand weapons and MoK are as I remember it the same price as 15 forsaken.

For your points, the advantages/disadvantages for each unit are below:

Chaos Warriors:
More reliable attacks - 4 attacks every turn (3 if beaten)
Better save
Better WS
Better I
Core unit
Same points

Forsaken:
2/3 chance of less attacks than the chaos warriors
Takes up a special slot that could be better filled with knights/dragon ogres
Only advantage I can see is that they're faster (6" rather than 4")

As you can see, unless you really need the speed the forsaken have, point for point, the chaos warriors are actually a better investment (bear in mind if you go above 15 models the CW become progressively even cheaper in comparison)


----------



## Vaz

Forsaken are a good choice, strangely. They can look similar to Chaos Warriors, so your opponent will not be too sure over who to target. As a special choice, you're unlikely to fill all specials up - Core units are very effective, and Specials are generally expensive.

The points that Critta has made are all relevant. But the fact that 5 Forsaken can charge on the second turn with 20 attacks is excellent - maybe even first. It's a nice counter to the enemies Fast Cavalry, as exposing a flank to a clever placement with 4 Forsaken touching can just rip apart light Cavalry. For 100 points, it's very cost effective.

Unlike the rest of Chaos, it requires a special occasion to use them, so I'd stick with Dragon Ogres, Knights, and Trolls (if you have Throgg) for Specials, unless your opponents field lots of Fast Cavalry or Skirmishers - War machines at a pinch.

I really think that they could do with Skirmish, similar to the Mutants from Storm of Chaos, but that's not an option.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Id say that the M is the reason alone for taking them. They are 50% faster then CWs, and thats a damn big diffrence. Moving 24" on 2 turns instead of 16" is bucketloads more!
I do belive that, just like Vaz wrote, smaller units is the way to go however. 15 CWs is overkill in a unit, 15 Forsaken will also be overkill. Max 10 as a flank unit will probably preform wonders:good:

Sadly they compete with Charriots, Chaos Knights, Dragon Ogres and other Special Unit goodies:headbutt:


----------



## matiec

*thanks but movement seems to be critical*

Thanks for the advice I like the idea of the old version warriors, will look out for some. Having played quite a few chaos battles over past few weeks movement really seems key almost any army other than dwarves can pretty much run around the CW. Played Chaos vs High Elves and was thrashed by the use of 2 eagles which simple stopped me from moving. Head to head my chaos beat dwarves.Then swopped to Empire and won 3 battles in a row all where movement was critical. The CW and especially chosen are fab in combat but if they get isolated they are an expensive unit to sit around in the middle of the table. Hence my thoughts about Forsaken ?


----------

